# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > उपभोक्ता जागरुकता >  गुमराह करने वाले विज्ञापन

## guruji

*विज्ञापनों*  में दावे कर फिर वादों पर खरी नहीं उतरने वाली कंपनियों की अब खैर नहीं।  कंपनियां गुमराह करने वाले विज्ञापन अब ज्यादा दिन तक जारी नहीं कर पाएंगी।  एकाधिकार एवं प्रतिबंधात्मक व्यापार व्यवहार आयोग (एमआरटीपीसी) को समाप्त  कर अब सरकार एक वैकल्पिक व्यवस्था करने में जुटी है ताकि जनता को  त्नबेवकूफत्न बनाने वाले विज्ञापनों पर रोक लगाई जा सके।

एमआरटीपीसी की जगह लेने को तैयार भारतीय प्रतिस्पर्धा आयोग के पास भी  फिलहाल ऐसे गुमराह करने वाले विज्ञापनों को रोकने की शक्ति नहीं है। ऐसे  में इस तरह के विज्ञापनों को रोकने के लिए वैकल्पिक व्यवस्था की जरूरत  ज्यादा महसूस की जा रही है। उपभोक्ता मामलों के मंत्रालय के एक अधिकारी ने  बताया कि इस संबंध में उन्होंने एक पत्र लिखा है और इस तरह के संकेत मिल  रहे हैं कि इस तरह के विज्ञापनों से निपटने के लिए सरकार कोई स्वायत्तशासी  निकाय गठित कर सकती है। 

फिलहाल एमआरटीपीसी के पास यह शक्ति है कि वह गुमराह करने वाले विज्ञापनों  की शिकायत पर जांच कर सकता है। प्रतिस्पर्धा एक्ट के मुताबिक प्रतिस्पर्धा  आयोग के पूरी तरह से काम शुरू कर देने की स्थिति में करीब दो साल बाद  एमआरटीपीसी को समाप्त कर दिया जाएगा। गुमराह करने वाले विज्ञापनों के मामले  में ऐसे मामलों को एमआरटीपीसी तो इन्हें उपभोक्ता अदालतों को सौंप देते  थे। लेकिन भारतीय प्रतिस्पर्धा आयोग के पास ऐसे मामलों में कार्रवाई करने  का अधिकार होगा। ऐसे में यदि वैकल्पिक व्यवस्था नहीं की गई तो गुमराह करने  वाले विज्ञापनों का मामला अछूता ही रह जाएगा।

----------


## SUNIL1107

* धन्यबाद गुरु जी इस प्रकार की जानकारी देने के लिए ! एवं आप सभी को होली की हार्दिक शुभ-कामनाएं !*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*प्रिय गुरुजी नमस्कार जहाँ १००.मेसे ९०.बे बेईमान भरे पड़े वहाँ कोई कडक कायदे कानून बनसकते हें :question:*

----------


## Bhawani7000

गुरूजी अगर आप नाराज न हो तो शायद हो सकता है कि अपने अन्तरवासना में ही जहा कहानी प्रदर्शित होी है वहा पर भी गुमराह विज्ञज्ञपन है अगर आप आज्ञा दे तो महम उनको सिद्व कर सकते है

----------


## Bhawani7000

मेरी बात का किसी ने जवाब नही दिया

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आप अपनी बात कहें बंधू! कभी कभी सूत्र इतना नीचे चले जाते हैं की किसी की नज़र नहीं पड़ती!* 


> मेरी बात का किसी ने जवाब नही दिया





> गुरूजी अगर आप नाराज न हो तो शायद हो सकता है कि अपने अन्तरवासना में ही जहा कहानी प्रदर्शित होी है वहा पर भी गुमराह विज्ञज्ञपन है अगर आप आज्ञा दे तो महम उनको सिद्व कर सकते है

----------


## Teach Guru

क्या हूआ कुछ कहो मित्र

----------


## Bhawani7000

अगर आप हमारा साथ दे तो हमें आपको सच में उस विज्ञापन को गमुराह करता है ये सिद्व कर के दिखा सकता हूँ
बस मुझे आप सब लोगो कासाथ व प्रतिक्रिया चाहिये और गुरूजी व िनयामकों से वादा भी कि वो मुझे बैन ने करे
तो मै सारी केी सारी  पोल खोल सामने आ जायेगी की ये विज्ञापन कितने झूठे व गुमराह करने वाले व पैसा बरबाद करने वाले है
 मुझे आप सब के जवाब का इंतजार रहेगा

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*वैसे तो इस तरह के विज्ञापन पर बहुत कम ही लोग  पैसा खर्च करते होंगे! पर फिर भी अगर आप के पास कुछ जानकारों है तो उसे बांटे! क्यूंकि उस तरह के विज्ञापन तो बहुत सी जगह पर दिख जाते हैं!* 


> अगर आप हमारा साथ दे तो हमें आपको सच में उस विज्ञापन को गमुराह करता है ये सिद्व कर के दिखा सकता हूँ
> बस मुझे आप सब लोगो कासाथ व प्रतिक्रिया चाहिये और गुरूजी व िनयामकों से वादा भी कि वो मुझे बैन ने करे
> तो मै सारी केी सारी  पोल खोल सामने आ जायेगी की ये विज्ञापन कितने झूठे व गुमराह करने वाले व पैसा बरबाद करने वाले है
>  मुझे आप सब के जवाब का इंतजार रहेगा

----------


## guruji

अन्तर्वासना साइट पर जो भी विज्ञापन हैं, उनके बारे में मैं कुछ नहीं जानता, मैं सिर्फ़ कहानी सम्पादन करता हूँ। ये विज्ञापन साइट के मालिक देशमुख जी के अधिकार क्षेत्र में हैं।
फ़िर भी किरतु, वेलम्मा के विज्ञापन अगर गलत ब्यानी कर रहें हों तो आप मुझे कहें, मैं उनके बारे में कमियाँ/भ्रम दूर करने की कोशिश करूंगा।

----------


## Bhawani7000

> अन्तर्वासना साइट पर जो भी विज्ञापन हैं, उनके बारे में मैं कुछ नहीं जानता, मैं सिर्फ़ कहानी सम्पादन करता हूँ। ये विज्ञापन साइट के मालिक देशमुख जी के अधिकार क्षेत्र में हैं।
> फ़िर भी किरतु, वेलम्मा के विज्ञापन अगर गलत ब्यानी कर रहें हों तो आप मुझे कहें, मैं उनके बारे में कमियाँ/भ्रम दूर करने की कोशिश करूंगा।


गुरूजी पहले हम आपसे बैन न होने का वादा चाहते है उसके बात ही आगे की बातचीत या सारी बता हम आपको बता पायेगे

पले वादा तो दिजिये

----------


## Bhawani7000

> अन्तर्वासना साइट पर जो भी विज्ञापन हैं, उनके बारे में मैं कुछ नहीं जानता, मैं सिर्फ़ कहानी सम्पादन करता हूँ। ये विज्ञापन साइट के मालिक देशमुख जी के अधिकार क्षेत्र में हैं।
> फ़िर भी किरतु, वेलम्मा के विज्ञापन अगर गलत ब्यानी कर रहें हों तो आप मुझे कहें, मैं उनके बारे में कमियाँ/भ्रम दूर करने की कोशिश करूंगा।


===========
क्या हुवा गुरूजी आपने जवाब नहीं दियाअपनी बात से अ आप अपने आप ही मुकर गये

----------


## guruji

आलोचना का मैं सदा स्वागत करता हूँ। इससे बहुत लाभ है। अपने दोष पता लगते हैं तो हम अपने दोष सुधार सकते हैं।
आप अपनी बात कहें ! अगर आपकी बात गलत भी हुई तो भी आपको बैन नहीं किया जाएगा। लेकिन बात सिर्फ़ किरतु वेलम्मा आदि के विज्ञापन की होनी चाहिए जो अन्तर्वासना से सम्बधित साईट हैं। बाहर की साईट का मैं कुछ नहीं कह सकता।
अगर शिकायत बाहर की साईट की है तो भी इसे देशमुख जी तक पहुंचा दिया जाएगा।
मैं आपकी प्रविष्टि देख नहीं पाया। अगर आपने संदेश दे दिया होता तो इतनी देर नहीं होती।

----------


## Bhawani7000

नही गुरू वैलमा को बात नही है यह तो अंतरवासना कहानी पर विज्ञापन में ढूठभ् बात लिखी हुई है अगर वो बात में आपको कुछ दिनों में बता दूगा क्यों में फिलहाल भरत से बाहर है इसलिये अभी वर्तमानम ें कार्यवाी अपेक्षित नही है

----------


## swami ji

*गुरूजी ,,आपने एक ही पोस्ट कर के सूत्र को ऐसे ही छोड़ दिया ,,,
आज से में एस सूत्र पर काम करुगा ,,,*

----------


## Raman46

> *गुरूजी ,,आपने एक ही पोस्ट कर के सूत्र को ऐसे ही छोड़ दिया ,,,
> आज से में एस सूत्र पर काम करुगा ,,,*


ठीक कह रहे हो स्वामी जी आप के भी एक कुछ इसी तरह का सूत्र था .......लग जाइये ....गुरु जी ने आप के लिए एक सुनहरा मौका प्रदान किये है / धन्यवाद दोस्त

----------


## swami ji

> ठीक कह रहे हो स्वामी जी आप के भी एक कुछ इसी तरह का सूत्र था .......लग जाइये ....गुरु जी ने आप के लिए एक सुनहरा मौका प्रदान किये है / धन्यवाद दोस्त


*भाई थोडा टाइम लग सकता हे क्यों की शॉप पर अकेला हु १५ दिन तक*

----------


## lotus1782

बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र

----------


## Bhawani7000

क्या हुआ गुरू आपने मेरी हमारी बात का जवाब नहीं दिया

शायद आप सच से डर गये सा फिर आपने फर्जीवाडा देखकर अपनी आखे मूंद ली है

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

ऐसी कोई बात नही है भवानी जी गुरु जी कुछ  व्यस्त होने के कारण फिलहाल  फोरम पर नही आ पा रहे हैं 
आप विश्वाश रखें वो जवाब अवश्य देंगे 




> क्या हुआ गुरू आपने मेरी हमारी बात का जवाब नहीं दिया
> 
> शायद आप सच से डर गये सा फिर आपने फर्जीवाडा देखकर अपनी आखे मूंद ली है

----------


## guruji

अभी तक आपने किसी भी विज्ञापन के बारे में लिखा नहीं है।
आप स्पष्ट लिखिए कि कौन से विज्ञापन गलत हैं।



> क्या हुआ गुरू आपने मेरी हमारी बात का जवाब नहीं दिया
> 
> शायद आप सच से डर गये सा फिर आपने फर्जीवाडा देखकर अपनी आखे मूंद ली है

----------


## navinc4u

*प्रियंका गांधी जब राहुल की शादी की बात करती है तो आज तक वालो के लिए वो प्रमुख खवर है लेकिन बाबा रामदेव अगर देश हित की बात करते है तो बाबा की चें चें जैसे अपमानित टिप्पड़ी के साथ दिखाते है* *क्या कोई इस मीडिया पर लगाम नहीं लगा सकता*

----------


## love birds

बंद करो ऐसे विज्ञापनो को ...............

----------


## manaw

बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी हैं।

----------


## bindasclubdun

> अगर आप हमारा साथ दे तो हमें आपको सच में उस विज्ञापन को गमुराह करता है ये सिद्व कर के दिखा सकता हूँ
> बस मुझे आप सब लोगो कासाथ व प्रतिक्रिया चाहिये और गुरूजी व िनयामकों से वादा भी कि वो मुझे बैन ने करे
> तो मै सारी केी सारी  पोल खोल सामने आ जायेगी की ये विज्ञापन कितने झूठे व गुमराह करने वाले व पैसा बरबाद करने वाले है
>  मुझे आप सब के जवाब का इंतजार रहेगा


sach ko swikar karna chahiye... yadi galti hai.. to sahi ki jani chahiye

----------


## pinky jain

> *प्रियंका गांधी जब राहुल की शादी की बात करती है तो आज तक वालो के लिए वो प्रमुख खवर है लेकिन बाबा रामदेव अगर देश हित की बात करते है तो बाबा की चें चें जैसे अपमानित टिप्पड़ी के साथ दिखाते है* *क्या कोई इस मीडिया पर लगाम नहीं लगा सकता*


navin ji ki baat bilkul sahi hai

----------


## ashk83

बहुत सही कहा है आपने। बेईमानों की कमी नहीं है पर दोष उनका भी है जो समय पर आवाज नहीं उठाते, शिकायत दर्ज नहीं करते। इससे बेईमानों का दुस्साहस और भी बढ़ जाता है।

----------


## DewlanceHosting

ठिक तरह से कूछ भी नही चलता है, गुमराह करने वाले विज्ञापन तो टिवी पर रोज आता ही रहता है।

----------

